# Tankmates for Blood Parrot



## bboeckmann (Apr 10, 2015)

I recently bought a 120 gallon tank for my blood parrot and pleco. The pleco is about 5 inches long and the blood parrot is only a couple inches right now. I am wanting to add some other cichlids to this pretty empty tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F

What are the tank dimensions? Are you interested in pairs/breeding or singles?


----------



## bboeckmann (Apr 10, 2015)

72″ x 18″ x 21″
I'm not particularly interested in breeding them but if it happens, it happens. I'm mainly just concerned with what would go well with the parrot and not kill it and how many would be too many in the tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A lot of options. What fish are you interested in?


----------



## bboeckmann (Apr 10, 2015)

Well, I'm pretty new to fish and have looked around a little. Electric blue or Electric Yellow look pretty nice. I want to have a wide variety of color in the tank to really bring attention to it and make it the focal point of my living room.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

OK. You listed common names for fish. Electric blue can refer to several species. Electric yellow refers to the Yellow Lab(L. Caeruleus of Lions Cove) of Lake Malawi in Africa.


----------



## bboeckmann (Apr 10, 2015)

Hmm. Well, then I have no idea. I'm just wanting a variety of colors and not sure what would work well with the parrot and pleco. Also, don't want to overstock.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think some fish from Central America would work then. Overstocking is usually the advice for stocking Lake Malawi Africans, but isn't the only option.

Hit up the Species Profile section on this site and/or Google for species such as:
Cryptoheros
Astatheros
Thorichthys
Vieja
Rocio(Jack Dempsey)
Hypsophyrs(Nicaruguan Cichlid)

Keep in mind that stocking a tank with cichlids is tricky. There is no 'for sure' formula. It's not like baking a cake; x amount of this ingredient/species, y amount of that ingredient/species doesn't always yield a successful tank. Certainly not trying to turn you off cichlids! Just laying it out there...


----------



## bboeckmann (Apr 10, 2015)

I'll check those out. I definitely appreciate the advice. I know there isn't a specific formula, just trying to find a rough estimate on a number more than anything. Would hate to go way over the top and end up not being able to keep up with the water changes, ya know?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You should be good on water changes. I do 50% approx once a week on my bigger tanks. Not too tough.

I would suggest going for pairs of a couple species. More interesting behavior than just a few singles, IMO.


----------



## bboeckmann (Apr 10, 2015)

I was thinking the same. Should I get a second blood parrot, as well?


----------



## bboeckmann (Apr 10, 2015)

I was looking at the species you recommended. I'm thinking I would get 3 pairs of 3 different species. Not sure I would want any more than 10" long


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Blood parrots are a manmade fish. The vast majority of the males are sterile.

3 pairs may be pushing it, even in a 6' tank. There are some fish that do well in groups like Thorichthys and Rainbow cichlids(A. Multispinosus). With something like this, you could have a few pairs and maybe a centerpiece/larger fish.


----------



## bboeckmann (Apr 10, 2015)

Hmm. Maybe I could have a couple parrots and a couple other pairs that max around 6"? I was looking at maybe angels


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

I kept my parrots before with short body texas, red Bay snook and guinacara.

Currently I have my parrots with Geos, the tank is planted and very peaceful. its a 120g (4x2x2) I have x5 young altifrons a red head tapajos, a jurapari and x3 acarachthys heckelii. dithers are rainbowfish. let me see if I can get you a few pictures maybe it will give you ideas









































A few days before I added the parrots, I needed some color









You can keep them with just about anything, they handle aggressive tankmates well. but they also play peacefully with more relaxed species. They will also hybridize with any central american cichlids. I have only south american Geos so I don`t think I am at much risk of them cross breeding but beware that male parrots are infertile and won`t produce offspring


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I've kept parrots with severums and other parrots. I've even had a JD in a 125 with parrots. Mine have been pretty peaceful fish.


----------



## eyeguy05 (Apr 9, 2004)

what is the fish in the 3rd and 4th picture? i just put 3 blood parrots in my 150 and need some more fish.


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

eyeguy05 said:


> what is the fish in the 3rd and 4th picture? i just put 3 blood parrots in my 150 and need some more fish.


That one is the Jurupari.


----------

